# Weld pro star?



## 96racerc (Sep 3, 2010)

will this woek on my 04 a4 with no issues?

15x8 prostars w/ 26x11.5-15 st streets

15x4 prostars w 26x7.5-15 front runners


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

The fronts wont clear the brakes.... Ive got the 17" Summit Street Stars on mine. They look just as good IMO


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

They'll fit on the front of an 04,rear need to have a 5.5 backspace.15" rims fit on the front of an 04.


----------

